# wierd issue



## melinda413 (May 4, 2007)

Okay, so this has never happened to me and I'mnot sure if it is related to IBS. I've been on Zelnorm forever and now obviously I am not. I had my first non-Zelnorm period 2 weeks ago and had an AWFUL time, there were other factors that went along with it but let's just say that I was so relieved to finally be off of it. I am on birth control pills and have taken them like normal this whole time. BUt for the last week and a half or so I have been bleeding abnormally. Not enough to use a tampon or anything but it's there when I wipe (sorry if this is tmi!!). It's dark blood which I know means that it's older and not fresh. This has never happened to me before for so long. Any ideas? THe only reason I thought it may be connected to IBS is because this happened right when I've gone off Zelorm and I thought that may have affected my hormones somehow? I cannot go to a gyno for a few more months because I will not have insurance till middle of summer. Any ideas or helpful encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!thanks


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

First, let me ask, is there any chance of pregnancy? How old are you? It is possible to have breakthrough bleeding and not have any particular reason for it to happen. Sometimes our bodies do weird things! If you are really worried or if the bleeding continues, most doctor's offices will take payments, so even if you won't have insurance for a couple of months, you could possibly still get an appt. I can't imagine them turning you away if you are having difficulties. You may just stop in a couple of days. Periods definitely affect IBS. I have IBS-D and mine is much worse during my period. Something about the increase in hormones?I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## melinda413 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, no chance of pregnancy here, and i am 25. The bleeding has kind of stopped, andi mostly in the mornings whenI wake up. I just find it very odd since it has never happened before for that long unless I missed a pill. I am still holding out until I find a obgyn after i get my new insurance and then I will be getting all kinds of tests done, and definitely trying to get on the birth control that has you have 4 periods a year.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

There can be many reasons for abnormal bleeding. Most of the time it is not serious. I normally would suggest running it by your doc, but if insurance is a problem right now maybe you can wait a bit if there is no severe pain and not a lot of blood. If symptoms get worse then visit your nearest ER, just to be on the safe side. Keep us posted.


----------



## melinda413 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks all for the responses. I kept having that wierd bleeding for about a week. there was no pain or anything associated with it so I did not go to a D. about it. It just freaked meout that it was for so long and in the middle of my pills. And actually just this week I am trying to go through my pills not having a period. A couple of people have suggested it to me and I decided to try it because the last intense period I had with IBS made me miss wirk for almost a full week. I just hope it works without anything else wierd happening!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

It sounds like break through bleeding to me. I get that sometimes. I either get it if I didn't take a few of my pills at their regularly scheduled time. I also had that kind of bleeding before I went on the pill. I was having spotting so I went to the doctor and she said that my hormones were out of wack so she put me on the pill. It could also be that your pill might not be strong enough for your body so you just might have to switch brands. I was on Orthotricyclen-lo and in my 3rd week of pills I was having slight bleeding so I told my doctor and she just put me on a different pill with different hormone dosages.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I agree with karen that it is a pretty common thing when first starting birth control.. and then off and on I've heard when you're on the pill.. I'm on the depo shot which eventually stops periods altogether, but at first, for the first month and a half, it was constant light bleeding with some weird bleeding matter in there too. I don't think it's something to be worried about because hormones affect all of our bodies differently and it takes time for them to get used to us. I think it's just always good to run things by a doc if it's really big enough of a concern for you. And maybe check online or with your doctor to see if Zelnorm has any effect on hormones.. I know that some medicines do, so it's something to look up as a possibility.


----------

